# ☀Honolulu Coast, You'd be surprised!!☀



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

☀Honolulu☀

Honolulu /hɒnɒˈluːluː/ (Hawaiian: [hono'lulu]) is the capital and the most populous city of the U.S. state of Hawaii.a[›] Honolulu is the southernmost major U.S. city. Although the name "Honolulu" refers to the urban area on the southeastern shore of the island of Oahu, the city and county government are consolidated as Honolulu County which covers the entire island. For statistical purposes, the U.S. Census Bureau recognizes the urban part of Honolulu as a census-designated place (CDP).[4] Honolulu is a major financial center of the islands of the Pacific Ocean. The population of the census-designated place was 337,256 at the 2010 census,[5] while the population of the city and county was 953,207. Honolulu is the most populous state capital relative to state population.

I ♥ Honolulu

Let's Start!!









Waikiki Evening by /\ltus









Waikiki Fireworks by /\ltus

...More to come!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive photos, surprised indeed...:cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ 

*Honolulu from the sky*









Hawaii 08 - 01 Approach to Honolulu by dwfletch

*Honolulu Beach*









O'ahu - Honolulu - Waikīkī: Waikīkī Beach by wallyg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Royal Hawaiin Tower Wing*









O'ahu - Honolulu - Waikīkī: The Royal Hawaiian Tower Wing by wallyg

*Thrump int. Hotel*









Trump International Hotel and Tower Waikiki Beach Walk by wallyg


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Royal Hawaiin Hotel
*








O'ahu - Honolulu - Waikīkī: The Royal Hawaiian by wallyg


----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa! I had no idea Diamond Head was a crater.....


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

It is, and a beautiful one too!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Here is a picture, showing the view on top of Diamond Head-*









by World Wallpapers no flickr.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by Waikiki Beach Blog. no flickr.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by Waikiki Beach Blog. no flickr.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by Waikiki Beach Blog. no flickr.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Honolulu. Sunset and Rainbow by shchukin


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*At Night*









Part of Honolulu. Night. by shchukin


----------



## R063R (Feb 6, 2011)

i want to live there. Hawaii is an amazing place, but i heard that this place is too expensive


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Amazing- yes! 
Expensive-yes. 

Condo's and homes are very expensive. Real Estate market in Honolulu may be the most expensive in the U.S.A.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

by www.nettour.com. no flickr


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

there are many building ) So amazing


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

I know!  the condo's are beautiful!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More from Honolulu*

*Waikiki and the Beach Resort*









by kayak.es. no flickr

*Honolulu after sunset*









After Sunset 1 by rajbabyphotographer


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rainbow from my lanai by rajbabyphotographer









Honolulu cc by Hawaii Pacific University


----------



## sonoii (Aug 20, 2012)

I love those tropical scenaries.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Honolulu....:cheers:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

This is why I love Honolulu! 

*More Pictures*









Honolulu, Hawaii by aeneas66









Honolulu Skyline by Stones 55


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

www.flickriver.com


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu Lantern Floating Ceremony
*

Lantern Floating Ceremony by Naomi Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hilton Hawaiian Hotel Fireworks by Scott Sharick









Diamond Head HDR Panoramic by Scott Sharick


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skyline*


Ala Moana Beach Park Panorama by Rex Maximilian, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki Paradise*


MEMOIRS OF WAIKIKI by Marquisa -, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki*


Diamond Head - The most awesome view by garyhymes, on Flickr


Waikiki Beach City Lights by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


waikiki beach at dusk (part 1) by hanson_s_lee, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Downtown*


Downtown honolulu street by DudeX6, on Flickr


Honolulu streets... by dr.belous, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Honolulu-city by etgeek (Eric), on Flickr


Rainbow over Diamond Head by etgeek (Eric), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Beautiful Skyline*


"Far Side of the Dollar" by jcc55883, on Flickr

*A sunset at the skyline*


Again, Kaimuki! by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset...
*

Cloud Herds by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunny Day in Honolulu*


Kalakaua & Monsarrat by jcc55883, on Flickr

*Seen from Oahu Jungle*


Jungles of Oahu by riosmom03, on Flickr

*Swimming during sunset*


Wallflowers by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Suburbs in the Mountains *


Kaimuki Mini Park by jcc55883, on Flickr

*Resort*


The Fate of Statues Everywhere by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Reflection of a building, on a building 


Reflection Redux by jcc55883, on Flickr

*Nightime*


A New View by geekyrocketguy, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kamehameha Statue*


Kamehameha Statue at Night-2587 BB.jpg by J Sizelove Photographer, on Flickr

*Reflecting buildings*


Reflecting Pool ... by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu Harbour*


Harmony by jcc55883, on Flickr

*Sunset in Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii*


Waikiki Sunset by Darren Sethe, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rainbow*


"There are Rainbows ..." by jcc55883, on Flickr

*Midnight Moon*


IMG_4163 by tobze, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Royal Hawaiian Hotel*


Royal Hawaiian Hotel by Darren Sethe, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu from the sky*


Honolulu, Oahu January 2006 by SparkyLeigh, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*My god! I Love Honolulu!*


Hilton Pond Reflections by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Bridge/Highway Interchange*


At the Speed of Light by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Down the Elevators we go!*


Into the depths... by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hilton fireworks*


Friday Night Hilton Fireworks by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*St. Andrews Cathedral, Honolulu*


St. Andrews Cathedral by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fishing in Honolulu*


Going Fishing with a Fisheye by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Suburbs of Honolulu*


Oahu Urban Sprawl by SparkyLeigh, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu, different perspective*


Oahu Hawaii January 2006 by SparkyLeigh, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Nighttime in Honolulu*


Oahu Power Outage by Kanaka Menehune, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Diamond head, Honolulu*

Diamond head,Hawaii by Mauro Tonti, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skyscraper photo*


Honolulu by Christen Shaw, on Flickr

*Residential District*


Honolulu  by rbglasson, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Airport...Skyline!*


Honolulu International Airport by LAXFlyer, on Flickr

*Seaport of Honolulu*


Honolulu from the Air. Oahu Hawaii Helicopter Tour by cosmic_kid99, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Random Photos*


Honolulu by weimieweim, on Flickr



Honolulu means "sheltered harbor" by adam79, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*I love this city!*


God of This City by Jeremy Snell, on Flickr

*Waikiki Sunrise*


Sunrise in Waikiki by /\ltus, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Diamond Head View*


Diamond Head View - [EXPLORED] by andreaskoeberl, on Flickr

*Honolulu Skyline*


Honolulu, Hawai'i - Oahu by Bill Adams, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*City Rainbow*


Rainbow Over Honolulu by pinkandpurpledaisies, on Flickr

*Downtown*


Panorama - Honolulu Downtown by eschborn.photography, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki, Birds Eye View*


Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawaii by db digital, on Flickr

*Downtown Street*


DOWNTOWN HONOLULU by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset*


END OF DAY by boydbrooks999, on Flickr

*Suburban District *


ROUND TOP DRIVE by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skyline | Downtown*


HONOLULU by boydbrooks999, on Flickr

*Good Morning HONOLULU!*


GOOD MORNING HONOLULU by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Lantern Floating Memorial*


LANTERN FLOATING (HAWAIIAN STYLE MEMORIAL DAY) 4 by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rainbow over skyline*


SOMEWHERE OVER THE RAINBOW by boydbrooks999, on Flickr

*Marina*


ALA WAI YACHT HARBOR (MILLIONAIRE'S ROW) by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Skyline, Planes, Moon!*


AMIL AMIL FLIGHT TEAM by boydbrooks999, on Flickr

*Skyline View*


Pu'u Ualaka'a State Park by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Lovely panorama*


HONOLULU VISTA by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## d'.'b (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread made me realize how beautiful the topography of Honolulu is.


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Another panorama*


HONOLULU: BIRD'S EYE VIEW by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Swimming!*


THE SWIMMING HOLE by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Construction on the coastline *


WAITING FOR THE FIREWORKS DISPLAY by boydbrooks999, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Honolulu Pano by DScottW, on Flickr

*Airplane view*


Honolulu arrival (2 of 2) by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Picturesque View*


Waikiki by night by Kona Photos, on Flickr

*Waikiki Sheraton*


Sheraton Waikiki by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ala Wai Canal *


Ala Wai canal by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kuhio Beach*


Kuhio beach by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Rainbow over Waikiki*


Waikiki rainbow by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ala Wai Canal*


Ala Wai canal by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Surfer Statue*


Surfer statue - Waikiki by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Beach Skyline*


Waikiki beach by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki*


Waikiki beach by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset at Waikiki*


Waikiki sunset by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kalakaua Ave*


Kalakaua Ave by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki | Torchlight Sunset *


Waikiki sunset by torchlight by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki Daytime *


Waikiki by day by Kona Photos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Nightime | skyline*


Honolulu night from above by Nate4641, on Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

It really looks like a Brazilian city from above and in some pictures on the street level/beach scenes, but much better!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Glad you love Honolulu! kay:

*Airplane View* 


fly over honolulu by Cåsbr, on Flickr

*Downtown*


Honolulu City Lights - PERSPECTIVE ( Souvenir Foto School: Assignment V) by come_wat_may, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu Design Center*


Honolulu Design Center by Night by Buller Creations, on Flickr

*Honolulu lantern festival*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottsharick/7293976072/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu Harbour*


Honolulu - Sailing without captain!? (2009) by Franco Chow, on Flickr

*Honolulu | Chinatown*


Honolulu's Chinatown (Pseudo HDR) by BeckImpressions, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Waikiki 2004-2012*


Waikiki 2004-2012 by abolger12, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Waikiki Rainbow*


Rainbow over Waikiki by BeckImpressions, on Flickr

*Honolulu "Night Traffic"*


Night Traffic by BeckImpressions, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Lightning Storm*


Striking Waikiki by BeckImpressions, on Flickr

*Arizona Memorial*


U.S.A. Flag Over The Arizona Memorial by BeckImpressions, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

_*Skyline Photo*_


End of the Day by BeckImpressions, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Dusk*


around town by 1ragincajun, on Flickr


city by 1ragincajun, on Flickr


----------



## kasasaw (May 1, 2010)

what a beautiful place..


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ Best Tropical Place!


Downtown Honolulu by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


Blue Honolulu by Olivia Heredia, on Flickr


Diamond Head and Honolulu by Virginia Bailey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Honolulu Waikiki*


Honolulu and Waikiki by Virginia Bailey Photography, on Flickr


Waikiki Beach by Virginia Bailey Photography, on Flickr


Waikiki Nightlife by Virginia Bailey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Diamond Head from Balcony by David's_silvershots, on Flickr


IMG_5445 by Steven | Alan, on Flickr


IMG_5460 by Steven | Alan, on Flickr


IMG_5544 by Steven | Alan, on Flickr


Departure from Waikiki by David's_silvershots, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Honolulu skyline at sundown by niceazngrl, on Flickr


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

Wonderful pictures! I miss my home...


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

#diamondhead #hawaii #oahu #downtownhonolulu #Honolulu by Bhawna Mundotia, on Flickr

20160315-IMG_9447 by kiapolo, on Flickr

Honolulu Oahu by Jacques Berther, on Flickr

Mini Condos by E_milTakesPics, on Flickr

Honolulu Harbor James Brennan Hawaii by James Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

Oahu Helicopter Tour by Rachel Rule, on Flickr


----------

